
Ask HN: Podcast interviewing great programmers? - masonicb00m
Is there something like Tim Ferriss&#x27;s podcast that interviews great figures in programming and digs in to their wisdom, routines, greatest hacks, etc...?
======
feydaykyn
[https://changelog.com/](https://changelog.com/) has many very interesting
developper podcasts

Look for previous posts in HN about this subject

------
pieterr
[http://www.se-radio.net](http://www.se-radio.net)

